# Neighbor hit up my wife!!!



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Yea!!!!........what would you do?
we are at an rv park....only known this guy for 2 months. Really i dont know him at all. I never talk with him cause im at work all day. She was shocked!!!.....she politely declined. Now......what would you do?...... my thoughts are this. Nothing...........he's a maggot and our relationship is very strong. We laughed about it. However....as a man im still slightly angry about it because for heavens sake.....im right next door and home every night!!!!!!!!!.....kind of a slap in the face ....dont you think? i feel he has stepped into my space......and im one to value my space. My instinct is to poke him in the beak!!!.....however.....in todays society thats dangerous. Im having a hard time with the thought of just walking away.......what would you do?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Tell him thanks for noticing that I have a beautiful wife, but don't ever do that again.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Brush it off, move your RV and then post pics of your wife for further review.


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

Fish&Chips said:


> Tell him thanks for noticing that I have a beautiful wife, but don't ever do that again.


x2 I think that would be an excellent way to handle that.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Let him know you know about what happened (not so much as your wife told you as that could create problems while you are gone) and give him a warning...tell him if it happens again you won't be so nice about it! Then go back home and love on your faithful wife!


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Fish&Chips said:


> Tell him thanks for noticing that I have a beautiful wife, but don't ever do that again.


x3


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Bro, women try to hit me up everyday and I'm married...


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

BIG Flat Skiff said:


> Brush it off, move your RV and then post pics of your wife for further review.


Lol!!!!....

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

*RE:*

Confront him in front of his wife.....if the louse is married. Do so with a smile on your face like you cannot believe that he has the wherewithall to even be a candidate. Like it is almost hialrious that your wife would be interested. And finish by letting him know that people like him ruin the fine institution of marriage.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

how do you define "hit up"? what did he say? was alcohol/smoke flowing?


----------



## topH2O (Mar 7, 2006)

Do all of the above, or you might want to relocate the RV if the dude's a creep. 
Maybe he just wants to be "girlfriends" with her. Does he were skinny jeans or pink crocs? :butterfly


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> Bro, women try to hit me up everyday and I'm married...


Hitting you with an SUV isn't the same as what the OP is talking about.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

had this happen when we were younger
twice, my wife and I went back a confronted the guy/s for his/their bad manners
both of them slinked away never to be seen or heard from again

the advantage of you confronting the guy with your wife present is
he can't deny it or lie about what he said


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Does he have a girl, maybe ya'll could work something out.. ha ha. 

Happens to me all the time, my wife is beautiful. not real sure How i managed that, but she gets hit on all the time. We have a strong relationship as well. I agree with playing it cool, saying thanks for letting me know my wife is attractive, but taken, 

Now, its how he acts after that, that will determine his fate.. :slimer:


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

You can sometimes play it to your advantage. I was at a bar in Crystal Beach last year and this D-bag bought my beer all night because he thought he was buying them for my wife; even after she told him she was married. I told her to keep 'em coming. Thanks again D-bag of Crystal Beach!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

confront him and film it for our amusement


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Never acknowledge that snake in the grass ever again. Pretend he isn't even there.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Yessir..... it's hell having a hot wife. Good luck with however you decide to handle it.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

poop on his front porch stairs, mark that territory.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

DIHLON said:


> You can sometimes play it to your advantage. I was at a bar in Crystal Beach last year and this D-bag bought my beer all night because he thought he was buying them for my wife; even after she told him she was married. I told her to keep 'em coming. Thanks again D-bag of Crystal Beach!


:rotfl:......Hey wait a minute...sharkys...:headknock


----------



## FishTails (Aug 13, 2005)

Sounds like the wife handled it. Man up and get over it. If you act out the replies here you will look like a fool.

D.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> poop on his front porch stairs, mark that territory.


I like where this is going....


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> Bro, women try to hit me up everyday and I'm married...


Yeah, but none of them wear shoes!


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Thank him for finding your wife attractive . Then tell him if it happens again you will have to get his wife involved since you will have to explain why you broke his legs. He should also appolgize to her with you standing there. Shake his hand and tell him he's lucky you want to remain good neighbors. It will be hard to keep your cool , but it will be in your best interest to do so.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

FishTails said:


> Sounds like the wife handled it. Man up and get over it. If you act out the replies here you will look like a fool.
> 
> D.


X2.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> Bro, women try to hit me up everyday and I'm married...


You must have developed a tolarence to pepper spray by now?


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

osoobsessed said:


> poop on his front porch stairs, mark that territory.


I thought you were supposed to hike your leg. You gotta poop too?

I'm gonna have to starting eating more...


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

If you dont get his mind right, more than likely he will do it again because he will think you are a chump...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

big john o said:


> If you dont get his mind right, more than likely he will do it again because he will think you are a chump...


^^ THIS

man up, get home tonight and when you see him walk right up to him and say "if you ever make eyes at my wife again, I will beat your @#$%^&* %&# and make you apologize to her for even considering it"


----------



## IroncladShad (Aug 30, 2005)

spool out slide under his rig and weld his wheels to his axles. I would suggest 5p 1/8 bead, 5/32 hot pass then cap it with 3/16. Of course im just joking.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Fish&Chips said:


> Tell him thanks for noticing that I have a beautiful wife, but don't ever do that again.


I agree. Let him know your wife told you what happened and don't do it again. Walk away and don't give him the time of day.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Fish&Chips said:


> Tell him thanks for noticing that I have a beautiful wife, but don't ever do that again.


^^^^This.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

CaptJack said:


> had this happen when we were younger
> twice, my wife and I went back a confronted the guy/s for his/their bad manners
> both of them slinked away never to be seen or heard from again
> 
> ...


Then you are putting your wife in a potentially dangerous situation. People dont like to be put on the spot or embarassed, they tend to get hostile. There is no need for him to believe the perp when his wife told him what happened. Theres not even a need for his story.


----------



## troutkiller69 (Feb 24, 2011)

Call the Duck Commander Phil Robertson and Uncle Si they will take care of it lol


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

If I was younger I would be asking for help with bail money, but stay level headed and confront him, let him know if it happens again he gets a free ambulance ride.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Heres briefly what went down......she told him in casual conversation that we would be moving in a few weeks....he said well thats to bad.....she asked why........he said im just wondering what you might taste like......she got her bearings .......and replied not hardly.....and said goodbye.....im stewing on this....obviously he is a maggot!!. 10 years ago he would have a mudhole in his *** in a few hours!!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2



Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Give HER a big hug*

HE can't do nothin she won't let him - speaks volumes for YOU.

Knock on his door let him know she told ya - "give me three steps mister, and you won't see me no more" if the perps smart.

If he isn't too bright, let him SEE you cleaning your shotgun on the porch.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

ya that's not hitting on someone that's full blown asking for a fist to the face. that makes ne mad and I don't even know you!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

pipeliner345 said:


> Heres briefly what went down......she told him in casual conversation that we would be moving in a few weeks....he said well thats to bad.....she asked why........*he said im just wondering what you might taste like*......she got her bearings .......and replied not hardly.....and said goodbye.....im stewing on this....obviously he is a maggot!!. 10 years ago he would have a mudhole in his *** in a few hours!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


Oh heck no. Thats downright disrespectful. Wow. Kick his arse sea bass. I bet once confronted he crawfishes.


----------



## angler_25 (Oct 30, 2007)

Part Timer said:


> ya that's not hitting on someone that's full blown asking for a fist to the face. that makes ne mad and I don't even know you!


X2


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

pipeliner345 said:


> Heres briefly what went down......she told him in casual conversation that we would be moving in a few weeks....he said well thats to bad.....she asked why........he said im just wondering what you might taste like......she got her bearings .......and replied not hardly.....and said goodbye.....im stewing on this....obviously he is a maggot!!. 10 years ago he would have a mudhole in his *** in a few hours!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


um, yeah, very disrespectful, i would pay him a visit...after you knock him out, poop in his face or get some fresh poo from the dogs and rub it in his face, then ask him how that tastes.


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

Fish&Chips said:


> Tell him thanks for noticing that I have a beautiful wife, but don't ever do that again.


This is probably the approach I would start off with.



BIG Flat Skiff said:


> Brush it off, move your RV and then post pics of your wife for further review.


But this is **** funny! LOL



pipeliner345 said:


> Heres briefly what went down......she told him in casual conversation that we would be moving in a few weeks....he said well thats to bad.....she asked why........he said im just wondering what you might taste like......she got her bearings .......and replied not hardly.....and said goodbye.....im stewing on this....obviously he is a maggot!!. 10 years ago he would have a mudhole in his *** in a few hours!!


That would probably be all she wrote!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

osoobsessed said:


> um, yeah, very disrespectful, i would pay him a visit...after you knock him out, *poop* in his face or get some fresh *poo *from the dogs and rub it in his face, then ask him how that tastes.


I'm noticing a trend here...:biggrin::cheers:


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

osoobsessed said:


> um, yeah, very disrespectful, i would pay him a visit...after you knock him out, poop in his face or get some fresh poo from the dogs and rub it in his face, then ask him how that tastes.


Make sure you say "NO!, BAD!" also. It would be appropriate to use a rolled up news paper to knock his arse out too.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

I wouldn't make a big issue of it, but I would let him know I knew about it....


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

osoobsessed said:


> um, yeah, very disrespectful, i would pay him a visit...after you knock him out, poop in his face or get some fresh poo from the dogs and rub it in his face, then ask him how that tastes.


Lol(literally) this is clearly the best thing to do. I can't give you green again yet, but know its coming lol


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Id have to say something. If you have any respect for women at all that is just a no-no... After he picked himself up off the floor and picked up a front tooth, id let him know how much he was out of line.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Fish&Chips said:


> Tell him thanks for noticing that I have a beautiful wife, but don't ever do that again or I will rip your nutz off & stuff them down your throat.


Fixed it for ya!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah I'm not sure if I could control myself after a comment like that.


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

he deserves a a** kicking for sure but not worth the time in jail for...tell him you didnt like what he said and it better not happen again


----------



## krominger (Mar 2, 2005)

*kicking ******

You know that the end of the day she's going to be in your bed, not his. Your moving anyway. I had the same thing happen around Halloween two weeks ago. We just laughed about it. I expect some of these more violent responses from the young men, but the rest of y'all. That being said, if he did it in front of you then.....


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

pipeliner345 said:


> Heres briefly what went down......she told him in casual conversation that we would be moving in a few weeks....he said well thats to bad.....she asked why........*he said im just wondering what you might taste like*......she got her bearings .......and replied not hardly.....and said goodbye.....im stewing on this....obviously he is a maggot!!. 10 years ago he would have a mudhole in his *** in a few hours!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2





saltwatersensations said:


> Oh heck no. Thats downright disrespectful. Wow. Kick his arse sea bass. I bet once confronted he crawfishes.


X2

man if that aint disrespecting you and your wife and deserves a threatening talking to I don't know what is... tell that &^%$#@* he'll be tasting his *** if he looks at her again


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

IroncladShad said:


> spool out slide under his rig and weld his wheels to his axles. I would suggest 5p 1/8 bead, 5/32 hot pass then cap it with 3/16. Of course im just joking.


 just take the ground off that lincoln pipeliner and clamp it to his nads and drop the stinger in a bucket of water and fire it up :slimer:


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Depends?!?!? Is he willing to pay some bills?!?!?!? Just Jazzing ya!!!!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Whats your wife look like? 

Just kidding


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

This has all the makings of a great episode of cops


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Brush it off, move your RV and then post pics of your wife for further review.


 This is some good information for you there. 

Seriously though, you've had time to think about this and there is no heat of passion defense involved here. If you kick his arse you go to jail for assault or worse, he has a screw loose and blows you away.

I have a terrible temper and had I heard it I would have done something but the time for physical action is past.

If you say something to him, make sure he is by himself, don't let anyone else hear what you say and just tell him that if he disrespects your wife again that you and he are going to go at it. If you tell him that and anyone else is around he'll feel obligated to fight or shoot you, which as I said if he's a nut he might do anyway.

TH


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

be a good neighbor, pretend you don't know anything, order a pizza, put some ex-lax all over it, then parmesan cheese to cover....deliver it to him, tell him you picked up an extra, that your wife had already gotten one...

next day, ask him how it tasted.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Aww hell no. He should be ******** his own teeth after a comment like that. 


-mac-


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

To say something like that to a married women is down right despicable. I completely understand the anger. Obviously the guy is a real low life. I'm not sure is is worth expending anymore thought or energy on. It would be kind of interesting to let his wife know what a low life he is.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Move his trailer to the other side of the RV park while he's at work.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

osoobsessed said:


> be a good neighbor, pretend you don't know anything, order a pizza, put some ex-lax all over it, then parmesan cheese to cover....deliver it to him, tell him you picked up an extra, that your wife had already gotten one...
> 
> next day, ask him how it tasted.


Ha. I think I know why they call you osoobsessed. I would have thot you would add some corn to the pizza


----------



## specker (Apr 9, 2005)

osoobsessed said:


> be a good neighbor, pretend you don't know anything, order a pizza, put some ex-lax all over it, then parmesan cheese to cover....deliver it to him, tell him you picked up an extra, that your wife had already gotten one...
> 
> next day, ask him how it tasted.


X2 lmao get the wife to delivers it


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

poppadawg said:


> Ha. I think I know why they call you osoobsessed. I would have thot you would add some corn to the pizza


too obvious....i'm a smaller guy, you have to be creative in situations like this.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

take a leak in his fresh water tank.....it will avoid any confrontation and you will get your satisfaction of revenge.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Thats easy just get you a witness to go with you and advise him you know about it and if it happens again you will hurt him. Make that very clear. It wont happen again
(1st hand knowlege).


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

pipe, im gonna pm you my number and i'll take care of it for you brother.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Post a pic of the chitter on that critter just so that we have some idea of what we are dealing with here.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

It's been said you're moving in 2 weeks. Tell him to **** off and leave it alone. Wrong thing happen and you could be dealing with this **** for 2 years...


----------



## the_dude_abides (Jun 3, 2010)

pipeliner345 said:


> Heres briefly what went down......she told him in casual conversation that we would be moving in a few weeks....he said well thats to bad.....she asked why........he said im just wondering what you might taste like......she got her bearings .......and replied not hardly.....and said goodbye.....im stewing on this....obviously he is a maggot!!. 10 years ago he would have a mudhole in his *** in a few hours!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


I would have a hard time letting that go.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Post a pic of the chitter on that critter just so that we have some idea of what we are dealing with here.


:headknock


----------



## BigGelvis (Nov 8, 2010)

There should be no question what to do on this one!
How much do you love your wife? If you love her, you will confront the guy. Ask him why he did it knowing she is your wife.
Depending on his answer and attitude about it, would determine what happens next!

You know, everyone can sit there and say how faithful they are and how strong a relationship is. And that very well may be true but here is the thing. Even the strongest person can and has fallen for temptation.
It may not be you or your wife but what about the next RV park this guy stays at? What about the poor sap who's wife isn't as strong as yours.

Some day, somewhere, this guy will pull that **** again with your wife or with someone else and someone will fall for it eventually and probably already has!

You need to man up and go tell him just exactly what the score is! 
I sure as hell would and I would definitely put some fear into him and not go to jail doing it either!

Maybe some here would consider that to be hotheaded but I don't. And by not letting him know that you know? You are just setting it up for him to do it again thinking maybe it'll work the 2nd time.

You need to go talk to the dude and tell him what the score is!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

pipeliner345 said:


> Heres briefly what went down......she told him in casual conversation that we would be moving in a few weeks....he said well thats to bad.....she asked why........he said im just wondering what you might taste like......she got her bearings .......and replied not hardly.....and said goodbye.....im stewing on this....obviously he is a maggot!!. * 10 years ago he would have a mudhole in his *** in a few hours!!
> *
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


LOL, well you sure got a bunch of these keyboard ninja's worked up.

Now that you got the easy part done I believe your moment for heroism has passed. :brew:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> :headknock


Sorry Josh :redface:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

pipeliner345 said:


> Heres briefly what went down......she told him in casual conversation that we would be moving in a few weeks....he said well thats to bad.....she asked why........he said im just wondering what you might taste like......she got her bearings .......and replied not hardly.....and said goodbye.....im stewing on this....obviously he is a maggot!!. 10 years ago he would have a mudhole in his *** in a few hours!!


did he put his fingers around his mouth and stick out his tongue wiggling it up and down real fast before or after he said that to her?


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

had it happen once back about 10 yrs ago went over to the dudes house his roomys let me in and i woke him up by slapping him in the face about 3 of 4 times and told him if it happened again it was going to get alot worse for him he didnt have much to say other than sorry, i never had anymore problems with him neither did my girl lol

but like others said if you are leaving in 2wks so i wouldnt get into a whole bunch of trouble over it but i would let that fool know it aint happening


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Let us know how you decided to handle it and what the outcome was. Marry an ugly girl and you don't have to worry about this happening.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

You know what to do.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

MEGABITE said:


> Move his trailer to the *feeder of I10 and drop* *it* *off*...while he's at work.


there fixed it for ya


----------



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

What rv park you stay in


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

My first wife cheated on me. screwed her boss, a VP at EPCO. After divorcing her, and remarring, I told my second wife (and the love of my life!) that there was only one way out of this one....(in a box).

Having been in your shoes before, I can say without a doubt that you need to handle this now before it grows into a much larger issue. Get 'Tony Soprano' on his butt or else he'll never stop.


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*It takes Two to TANGO!!!!*

I would think that wife has sent some kind of coded message to him (maybe a body language of some kind, a wink, etc.) AND he was brave enough to go after her!

I blame the female!

Two to Tango! Maybe you need to check with a private investigator.

Beware of the spouse!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I love these kind of threads...Don't squash it if at all possible! :bounce:


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Tell him you know what happened. And that this is his first and last warning.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Make out with your wife in front of the house often with the sign "Thou shalt not covet"


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Neighbor hit on my wife once. I offered him ten grand to take her off of my hands. He never did it again.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

chubri777 said:


> Neighbor hit on my wife once. I offered him ten grand to take her off of my hands. He never did it again.


LMAO best post so far.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

chubri777 said:


> Neighbor hit on my wife once. I offered him ten grand to take her off of my hands. He never did it again.


^^^^ HAHA This will work!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

chubri777 said:


> Neighbor hit on my wife once. I offered him ten grand to take her off of my hands. He never did it again.


:brew2: :brew: :rotfl:


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

I might be in the minority here, but you have to confront the douche bag. It is a must. If it comes to blows, so be it. Have your wife on standby to wax him if he pulls a gun or knife. But if you do not defend your wife's honor, this could haunt you both for the rest of your marriage. It bothered her enough to tell you... which to me means that she wants you to do something about it... otherwise, she would have just kept it to herself and went on with her merry life.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Does this guy have a double wide? He might be trying to out-class you if you have a single wide. I suggest hanging up an extra roll of Christmas lights to show him you mean business.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

warcat said:


> I might be in the minority here, but you have to confront the douche bag. It is a must. If it comes to blows, so be it. Have your wife on standby to wax him if he pulls a gun or knife. But if you do not defend your wife's honor, this could haunt you both for the rest of your marriage. It bothered her enough to tell you... which to me means that she wants you to do something about it... otherwise, she would have just kept it to herself and went on with her merry life.


What would Sweringen say ? :work:


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

warcat said:


> I might be in the minority here, but you have to confront the douche bag. It is a must. If it comes to blows, so be it. Have your wife on standby to wax him if he pulls a gun or knife. But if you do not defend your wife's honor, this could haunt you both for the rest of your marriage. It bothered her enough to tell you... which to me means that she wants you to do something about it... otherwise, she would have just kept it to herself and went on with her merry life.


This is crazy. Good looking women get hit on all the time. I know this one is extra douchy because he knows she was married but dam. Sounds like she handled it. Let it go.
As said before you are moving and its a thing of the past. This is the kind of thing that can escalate to real trouble.


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*Dirty laundry*



Blk Jck 224 said:


> I love these kind of threads...Don't squash it if at all possible! :bounce:


The dirt is on the laundry. sad2sm


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

chubri777 said:


> Neighbor hit on my wife once. I offered him ten grand to take her off of my hands. He never did it again.


Best response ever! :biggrin:


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

I've been down a similar road with a previous wife. I said something about it. It all worked out fine

In your case I would have to say something to him and keep it civil without coming to blows. As someone else said, don't do it in front of other people or at least not where they can hear you. 

Actually in front of others can work to your advantage too (witnesses just in case), I would reach out to shake his hand and pull him close. Quietly tell him you know, and it will not be tolerated in the future. He knows he did wrong, he won't have much to say if he believes you.

If he does react poorly and you have witnesses, it will just look like you shook his hand and he came out swinging. But I doubt that will happen.

I'm not being an armchair Ninja either, what's wrong is wrong. Heck I have even had "the conversation" with people that disrespect my boat. LOL:biggrin:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Whoopin It Up! said:


> The dirt is on the laundry. sad2sm


Not sure what that means...Play On!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

osoobsessed said:


> um, yeah, very disrespectful, i would pay him a visit...after you knock him out, poop in his face or get some fresh poo from the dogs and rub it in his face, then ask him how that tastes.


Dat's SA gangsta!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Your wife is watching to see how you handle it. That's my $.02.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

What do you expect in a nudist colony! lol Take it with a grain of salt!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

If he didn't know she was married to you, I would let it go. But since he does, that's disrespect to you and your manhood.


----------



## utap1 (Jun 7, 2009)

It sucks that some jack *** put you in this position. If you were the fighting type- you wouldn't be asking. Dont get crazy because he might get crazier. Move your trailer and go on with your life.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

utap1 said:


> It sucks that some jack *** put you in this position. If you were the fighting type- you wouldn't be asking. Dont get crazy because he might get crazier. Move your trailer and go on with your life.


That would be running away. What happened to being a MAN?

Yea, ya might get your arse kicked, or go to jail, but the alternative is not standing up for yourself. And who knows, this guy might harm her, or follow them if they move.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I would be proud that I have a good looking wife and take it as a compliment (hard to do) since it only happened once. Once more then there may be an issue.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Known him for 10 years. Did you and your wife consider yourself friends with him / spouse? Was he drunk / stoned when he spouted this off? No circumstance makes it acceptable by any means. On some level in his idiotic mind, he may have figured she wouldn't be offended. 

I'd have a talk and see how he responds but make it clear that future advances of any nature would be considered as an imminent threat to my family and will be dealt with on my terms. If he's a hot head and doesn't want to settle it with words, just be prepared to knuckle up.

Hopefully, you know you audience enough to have an idea how he will respond.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

I think I'd move the RV. What was it James Carville said about trailer parks?


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Beat his arse.... Then ask him how that taste!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Been there, had it happen to me. I was the lucky one, she left. 

She told you about the incident, great. Let the guy know he's a dirt bag and if he gives you some lip you then swell his eye and his lips after he spits out a couple of teeth.

Then just move on.


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

wow.... This guy sounds like a real winner, and that he has absolutely no class. How mad you get is up to you, you can not control what other people say, good or bad, and i completely understand why you would be upset, but hey this guy sounds like a joke.. I wouldnt even sweat it bro..... sounds like your wife handled it well, GJ for her. Now if it continues and he does not get the point, put the fear of god in his punk *** and if it happens again hes gonna take a dirt nap...


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

*Neighbor ****** my wife!!! *

Amazing what a few stars will do to a post title.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

WOW!! You have to decide...been there, done that...I would make sure he knows YOU KNOW! I would not give him the "if you do this again" stuff, as that IS a challenge, imo....Had a friend, 62, single...he hit on every woman he met...I mean every one! Said if 1 or 2 out of 100 bit, he was busy!...May be all you'll ever hear of it...He was trolling, no bite...over...hopefully


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

"........im right next door and home every night!!!!!!!!!.....kind of a slap in the face ....dont you think? ..."

It's not at night that you should concern, it's the day time when you are at work. Run a background check on this guy quick! Find another rv park and move. A good fight is a no fight, but if it comes to it, do it good. It could be for your wife's safety during the day.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Oh well hell just shoot the SOB and be done with it.

TH


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> Oh well hell just shoot the SOB and be done with it.
> 
> TH


Dang TH!!! LOL


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Ok, the wife and i had a good discussion on this matter. i got more of the story. he came over to our RV, but what was said was true. he lives next door in a house, not an rv which is irrelevant where he lives. first of all, i have decided to wait until the day we move to confront him because my cats frequent his house and we dont want him to possibly poison them for revenge. i will be paying him a visit for sure. i simply cannot walk away from his actions. it just goes against my grain to do so. i will not do anything stupid, but i will let him know that i know and it was low down disrespectful. and his attitude WILL!! decide if further action is needed. what i am going to do is flood my fist with her perfume and if .....and i say if!! i have to poke him in the beak.....im gonna ask him how does that taste.......


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> Oh well hell just shoot the SOB and be done with it.
> 
> TH


Call JohnnyQuest for pet termination!


----------



## SiteCast (Jan 6, 2012)

*what to do?*

I'd suggest that moving out of an RV park would be a good first step.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Oh well hell just shoot the SOB and be done with it.
> 
> TH


That's going a little light. I'm thinking of a frozen piece of 3/4"x3' pvc pipe about the ear areas for a few days.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I didn't read all these replies, and before I give you my $.02, can we get a pic of your wife? Need to see if this is even worth fighting over first.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)




----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> I didn't read all these replies, and before I give you my $.02, can we get a pic of your wife? Need to see if this is even worth fighting over first.


Rough crowd tonight


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

pipeliner345 said:


> Ok, the wife and i had a good discussion on this matter. i got more of the story. *he came over to our RV, but what was said was true. he lives next door in a house, not an rv which is irrelevant where he lives.* first of all, i have decided to wait until the day we move to confront him because my cats frequent his house and we dont want him to possibly poison them for revenge. i will be paying him a visit for sure. i simply cannot walk away from his actions. it just goes against my grain to do so. i will not do anything stupid, but i will let him know that i know and it was low down disrespectful. and his attitude WILL!! decide if further action is needed. what i am going to do is flood my fist with her perfume and if .....and i say if!! i have to poke him in the beak.....im gonna ask him how does that taste.......


I am willing to bet this has happened before and will happen again...he knew yall were moving in a couple weeks.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Chase This! said:


> I didn't read all these replies, and before I give you my $.02, can we get a pic of your wife? Need to see if this is even worth fighting over first.


sorry man, no pics. this is not about her superficial attributes. what it is! about is a man crossed the line with someone i love very much and who has been through some tough times in her life including fighting for her life with lung cancer. she is an amazing woman and i will defend her honor with all i have. she is my best friend, my fishin partner, she takes great care of me, and i could go on. since you need physical validation, i really dont think i need your 2 cents. she is........WORTH!.........more than you could ever imagine. she was suppose to be dead by now but she defied all that stage 4 lung cancer threw at her and is still cancer free for 2 years now. soooooo yea........she is worth it.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

pipeliner345 said:


> sorry man, no pics. this is not about her superficial attributes. what it is! about is a man crossed the line with someone i love very much and who has been through some tough times in her life including fighting for her life with lung cancer. she is an amazing woman and i will defend her honor with all i have. she is my best friend, my fishin partner, she takes great care of me, and i could go on. since you need physical validation, i really dont think i need your 2 cents. she is........WORTH!.........more than you could ever imagine. she was suppose to be dead by now but she defied all that stage 4 lung cancer threw at her and is still cancer free for 2 years now. soooooo yea........she is worth it.


Good luck with your situation. I hope it works out for the best. I am happy to hear she has beaten cancer. Cancer sucks. :brew:


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

My wife would have slapped him and threatened to go Lorena Bobbitt on his ***.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Pablo said:


> My wife would have slapped him and threatened to go Lorena Bobbitt on his ***.


So that is why you have that high pitched voice...  :biggrin:


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

pipeliner345 said:


> sorry man, no pics. this is not about her superficial attributes. what it is! about is a man crossed the line with someone i love very much and who has been through some tough times in her life including fighting for her life with lung cancer. she is an amazing woman and i will defend her honor with all i have. she is my best friend, my fishin partner, she takes great care of me, and i could go on. since you need physical validation, i really dont think i need your 2 cents. she is........WORTH!.........more than you could ever imagine. she was suppose to be dead by now but she defied all that stage 4 lung cancer threw at her and is still cancer free for 2 years now. soooooo yea........she is worth it.


 Wow ,this thread just went south.:headknock


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

Here's a thought of a different perspective...Accept there are many idiots in the world and ya'll are moving SOON and will be free of him forever. If this was a permanent living situation, then take care of business.But it isn't,and not worth the BS and potential for bad things if your never gonna see the guy again in a week. 
Wait until the night before you move and post an ad on craigslist in the casual encounters section, say you are hosting a 'S&M Party' at his address and for the guests to come in full costume.(offer $100 for best outfit) Sit back and have some cocktails with the wife and enjoy the show...


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

JED said:


> Here's a thought of a different perspective...Accept there are many idiots in the world and ya'll are moving SOON and will be free of him forever. If this was a permanent living situation, then take care of business.But it isn't,and not worth the BS and potential for bad things if your never gonna see the guy again in a week.
> Wait until the night before you move and post an ad on craigslist in the casual encounters section, say you are hosting a 'S&M Party' at his address and for the guests to come in full costume.(offer $100 for best outfit) Sit back and have some cocktails with the wife and enjoy the show...


 lmao


----------



## Bregier79 (Jun 6, 2012)

A random guy - I would blow the situation off. A neighbor that knew I was married (or even a boyfriend) would be a totally different situation. That's straight up disrespect spit in your face. I would not be able to sleep at night without confronting him.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

pipeliner345 said:


> sorry man, no pics. this is not about her superficial attributes. what it is! about is a man crossed the line with someone i love very much and who has been through some tough times in her life including fighting for her life with lung cancer. she is an amazing woman and i will defend her honor with all i have. she is my best friend, my fishin partner, she takes great care of me, and i could go on. since you need physical validation, i really dont think i need your 2 cents. she is........WORTH!.........more than you could ever imagine. she was suppose to be dead by now but she defied all that stage 4 lung cancer threw at her and is still cancer free for 2 years now. soooooo yea........she is worth it.


Offer him the pizza, trust me.

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

Wow, seeing thy you didn't over react in the first place tells me your either older and wiser or a very laid back kind of guy. Not a bad thing. 

And from the little details on the jack leg next door I had to think before posting anything, initially I figured a good ***** whoopin was definitely owed. But after reading all of the reply's I'm shocked at what some people have said. 

*** whipping is past, you have openly discussed this on a forum. No dice, beating his *** isn't worth the chance of going to jail where your wife wouldn't have you there. Not worth it. 

No over the years I've realized revenge is best served on a dish that's cold. I'd wait a day or so and let him think nothing of it etc. 

I would figure out something he likes to eat (food wise). Pick some up or cook some up. Take a few and fill them with something hot (peppers etc). Casually snack on them when he's outside and strike up a conversation. You know just BS. Offer him if he wants one, of he says yeah hand him a spicy one. And after his mouth is on fire just smirk and tell him that should cure his curious taste buds and let him know he crossed the line with the wife. 

If he declines taking said spicy treat make the comment to the effect of "Suit yourself, you sure you want come ask my wife tomorrow for a taste?

Now at this point he's either going to crawfish or talk a bunch of ****. This will be the defining moment. If he challenges you or threatens you "knock'em out John!". 

Might be best to encounter him a day or so before you move. 

Or go pick up some gonsiphaherpalaids infected hooker and tip her if she can give him a taste of the gift that keeps on giving. 

I understand your mad, I would be too. But play it smart and don't blow up and just go donkey punch him in the throat. 

Or go find the clean out for his septic and pour a bag or two of quickcrete down it one night. 

I can be rather vindictive so I'll just stop for now. Good luck to you and your wife. Unfortunately there's PoS like that everywhere.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Did you not see my pizza post, i covered that with less words. 

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

I kno a guy named Bubba and a couple his buddies that take care if that neighbor for ya if ya take em fishing.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> Did you not see my pizza post, i covered that with less words.
> 
> Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


have the wife deliver brownies...laced with chocolate ex-lax.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> have the wife deliver brownies...laced with chocolate ex-lax.


Put the "yum" in the "uh oh"

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

how about you just inform your neighbor that if he's thinking about tasting your wife, remember whats been in there daily... LMAO


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

osoobsessed said:


> offer him the pizza, trust me.
> 
> Sent from my mobile t&a viewer


^ lol



infamousj said:


> how about you just inform your neighbor that if he's thinking about tasting your wife, remember whats been in there daily... Lmao


^ ewwwww & LOL


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

JED said:


> Here's a thought of a different perspective...Accept there are many idiots in the world and ya'll are moving SOON and will be free of him forever. If this was a permanent living situation, then take care of business.But it isn't,and not worth the BS and potential for bad things if your never gonna see the guy again in a week.
> Wait until the night before you move and post an ad on craigslist in the casual encounters section, say you are hosting a 'S&M Party' at his address and for the guests to come in full costume.(offer $100 for best outfit) Sit back and have some cocktails with the wife and enjoy the show...


Don't discriminate against the gays! Invite them also. Take pictures and video. :slimer:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Seem to be a lot of interest on here... Why don't you post up his name and address and phone number.. Pretty sure 2cool can come up with some imaginative 'surprises' for him...:rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Just go over there and tell him you were wondering how he tastes carrying a big butcher knife and big arse cast iron skillet... Won't hurt if you fake a nervous twitch and cross your eyes... LOL


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Had a neighbor do the same thing a couple of years ago. Turns out he was just out of the Marine Corp., Iraqi Vet, his wife had left 3 days before and taken his kids. He sat in his garage drinking beer all day and decided at 11PM to come to my door all dressed up, cologne, the whole deal, and "introduce himself" to my cute blond wife while I was at band rehearsal. When the wife called, I rushed home and started beating on his garage door to "introduce myself", but he wouldn't open it. After that night, he hid his vehicles in the backyard and no one saw him for 3 weeks. I finally caught him in the street and asked him ***? He apologized profusely and said he was glad my wife didn't let our dogs out to kill him, as they destroyed our front door trying to get to him. Anyway, 3 weeks later, he sold the house and was gone. Since you are getting ready to move anyway, why not just blow this idiot off and go start a new adventure with your family? No need to risk a confrontation that might jeopardize your future IMHO.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Talk about it like men. Be calm and in control of the situation and explain that it is not okay to disrespect yourself or your wife that way and that he has no call to speak to her again. My guess is the worm will slink back to his hole and it'll be the end of it. In the end, you won. He took nothing from you, she handled herself and shut him down. You have a good wife, make sure she knows it. (I'm sure you do.)


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

capt.sandbar said:


> It's been said you're moving in 2 weeks. Tell him to **** off and leave it alone. Wrong thing happen and you could be dealing with this **** for 2 years...


^^^^This^^^^
Hes not worth bail money!


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

I would just blow his camper up with an "accidental" BBQ mishap. :ac550:


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

The heck, still no pics?


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Have R D Mercer give hime a call, He will want to kick his ***! "What size of boy are you?"


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

redspeck said:


> Have R D Mercer give hime a call, He will want to kick his ***! "What size of boy are you?"


HAHA... After reading the first 5 pages I was going to post the Roy D Mercer quote...

The neighbor sounds like he is just the right size for an ***** whooping!!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Just go over there and tell him you were wondering how he tastes carrying a big butcher knife and big arse cast iron skillet... Won't hurt if you fake a nervous twitch and cross your eyes... LOL


Lol. Green to ya!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> Oh heck no. Thats downright disrespectful. Wow. Kick his arse sea bass. I bet once confronted he crawfishes.


before i even read the rest of the posts... this is the winner...

"i want to see what you taste like" = dot that fools eye, period.


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

This...then the "firing pistol" sign....


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

You HAVE to confront him. Laugh at him and in a low stern voice. Tell him if he ever looks at your wife again you will whip his arse. Then turn and walk away. Doubt he says anything. Ask him why would she settle for hamburger, when she has steak at home?


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Why would your wife even tell you if she is capable of handling it and most women are. Your wife has probably been hit on more than you will ever know and that goes for the rest of us as well. I've never met a woman who couldn't handle the problem themselves since they have experience.

Some women however do like to make their man a little jealous from time to time just to let them know there are other fish in the ocean.

Just let it go.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

not sure what your worried about??? sounds like to me that your wife did the right thing and she must be a HOTTIE!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

He is not home.....trucks gone.....no lights......house looks buttoned up....shop is all closed up....paper still on the ground......perhaps he had time to consider what he has done.......i'll be watching for him. The wife will have doors locked and be aware of her surroundings for couple more days. Leaving sunday.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Pics or it didn't happen!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

She should have told him that her husband calls her Gulp britches! He never would have bothered her again.:fish:


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Women!*



Rack Ranch said:


> Bro, women try to hit me up everyday and I'm married...


*Bro...*
*Would that be because of your rack or do they just need to be manipulated?*


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

pipeliner345 said:


> He is not home.....trucks gone.....no lights......house looks buttoned up....shop is all closed up....paper still on the ground......perhaps he had time to consider what he has done.......i'll be watching for him. The wife will have doors locked and be aware of her surroundings for couple more days. Leaving sunday.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


Are you sure he doesn't read 2cool?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Originally Posted by *pipeliner345*  
He is not home.....trucks gone.....no lights......house looks buttoned up....shop is all closed up....paper still on the ground......perhaps he had time to consider what he has done.......i'll be watching for him. The wife will have doors locked and be aware of her surroundings for couple more days. Leaving sunday.

Maybe he found out where you're moving to and bought the place next to your new place? 

TH


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Quepos1 said:


> Why would your wife even tell you if she is capable of handling it and most women are. Your wife has probably been hit on more than you will ever know and that goes for the rest of us as well. I've never met a woman who couldn't handle the problem themselves since they have experience.
> 
> Some women however do like to make their man a little jealous from time to time just to let them know there are other fish in the ocean.
> 
> Just let it go.


 Amen, i had a really close friend that did that and literally almost got a couple folks shot and put in prison. AMEN


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> Maybe he found out where you're moving to and bought the place next to your new place?
> 
> TH


Pipeliner meet Pipelayer...


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

I am sure all our wive's have been hit on at some point(and yes she probably did not tell you). Hitting on and asking a married woman how she taste is two totally different things in my opinion. That's just not very southern and down right disrespectful in my opinion.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Feedback to OP*

Some examples of the neighbor "hitting up" your wife:


Winks at her
Whistles at her
Says "hey good lookin'"
Asking her if she might want to grab a drink some time
Some examples of the neighbor aking for an *** whuppin..


Indicates he wants to taste your wife


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

Bayscout22 said:


> Some examples of the neighbor "hitting up" your wife:
> 
> 
> Winks at her
> ...


BOOM!!! I have to agree.......


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Hitting on your wife is one thing. Not acceptable, but it happens all the time. His comment couldn't have been more disrespectful to both of you. The moment has passed and it's probably best to go on your way, but he deserved a serious arse kicking. No way that one slides.


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Fishing*

Invite him to go shark fishing with you.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

That's why I married one that's 450#, bald headed, has pimples all over her back and smells like my hound dog. Noone messes with her and she's one heck of a good cook, makes great shade when we're fishing, and cleans all the fish.


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

KEN KERLEY said:


> That's why I married one that's 450#, bald headed, has pimples all over her back and smells like my hound dog. Noone messes with her and she's one heck of a good cook, makes great shade when we're fishing, and cleans all the fish.


Now thats funny!


----------



## Bregier79 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ha - I mentioned this post to my better half tonight. She said that she gets "hit on" often - most recent at the Nutcracker Market this weekend. And she does not feel like she needs to mention these things.....

But she said if it was somebody we were friends with or a neighbor - that she would let me know about it. Random guys are one thing - men that know you are in a relationship are a different story!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Bregier79 said:


> Ha - I mentioned this post to my better half tonight. She said that she gets "hit on" often - most recent at the Nutcracker Market this weekend. And she does not feel like she needs to mention these things.....
> 
> But she said if it was somebody we were friends with or a neighbor - that she would let me know about it. Random guys are one thing - men that know you are in a relationship are a different story!


I wouldn't be too worried about a guy at the "Nutcracker Market"... LOL


----------



## Bregier79 (Jun 6, 2012)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I wouldn't be too worried about a guy at the "Nutcracker Market"... LOL


Very well said! Out of our close friend's group - 9 women went and 9 guys stayed at home on Sunday! Some dudes had a great plan in thought, but not in execution I suppose


----------



## Bregier79 (Jun 6, 2012)

And that reminds me of the one or two guys that take the yoga classes......


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The others must have been interested in cracking nuts...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I wouldn't be too worried about a guy at the "Nutcracker Market"... LOL


Great place to pick up horny housewives!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

My wife gets a 4 day pass to that thing. Needless to say... It's a peaceful 4 days of home alone, fishing, or sitting in the mancave drinking and having a nice stogie...

On that note, she did say there are allot of guys there. I told her, great.. Hope they had as much fun as you all did.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

pipe, do you trust your wife?


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

Bregier79 said:


> Ha - I mentioned this post to my better half tonight. She said that she gets "hit on" often - most recent at the Nutcracker Market this weekend. And she does not feel like she needs to mention these things.....
> 
> But she said if it was somebody we were friends with or a neighbor - that she would let me know about it. Random guys are one thing - men that know you are in a relationship are a different story!


Are there straight men at the nutcracker market?????????


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> pipe, do you trust your wife?


obviously not or this thread wouldn't exist.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Tex-Cajun said:


> Are there straight men at the nutcracker market?????????


No! Not a chance.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Heck my wife went on a cruse without me once. Just so I didnt hear of anything happening, it didnt happen I guess.

But please to the OP, get the beat down on video.


----------



## the_dude_abides (Jun 3, 2010)

My wife couldn't pay me, bribe me, or trick me into going to the nutcracker market. This also applies to home shows, bridal extravaganzas, movies without explosions, and tupperware parties.

I don't ask her to golf, fish, hunt or drink with me, so this seems very fair to the dude.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

the_dude_abides said:


> My wife couldn't pay me, bribe me, or trick me into going to the nutcracker market. This also applies to home shows, bridal extravaganzas, movies without explosions, and tupperware parties.
> 
> I don't ask her to golf, fish, hunt or drink with me, so this seems very fair to the dude.


If your wife tried to force the Nutcracker market on you, there could only be one response...

"...this unchecked agression will not stand, man..."


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Pier Pressure said:


> Heck my wife went on a cruse without me once. Just so I didnt hear of anything happening, it didnt happen I guess.


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=436537&highlight=cruise

?????

FYI, NO man should ever go to the nutcracker market...


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Pier Pressure said:


> Heck my wife went on a cruse without me once. Just so I didnt hear of anything happening, it didnt happen I guess.
> 
> But please to the OP, get the beat down on video.


he wont even post pics of his wife:work::work: much less a vid of the beatdown.:cheers:


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Pier Pressure said:


> Heck my wife went on a cruse without me once. Just so I didnt hear of anything happening, it didnt happen I guess.
> 
> But please to the OP, get the beat down on video.


hopefully she didnt go to the bahamas lol


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Be careful what you post. Somebody might get their panties in a wad and give you a reddie. Not the OP, just a guy that must be a very sensative kind of guy.........if you know what I mean.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

I know I'm way late to this party but I'm thinking it's up to the Mrs. If you've done your home work...you have nothin' ta worry about...she'll batch slap him back to his own 5th wheel!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

shaggydog said:


> Be careful what you post. Somebody might get their panties in a wad and give you a reddie. Not the OP, just a guy that must be a very sensative kind of guy.........if you know what I mean.


who would give you a reddie???


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

**** reddies...I'm gonna say what I have to say... seems appropriate that they're the same color adopted by communism...they both have the effect of curbing freedom of speach and the free exchange of ideas...


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

shaggydog said:


> Be careful what you post. Somebody might get their panties in a wad and give you a reddie. Not the OP, just a guy that must be a very sensative kind of guy.........if you know what I mean.


green to offset the red


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Part Timer said:


> green to offset the red


Thanks, I appreciate it. It was not on this thread, just one that was similar, it is no longer available. You may have missed it. I don't want to hijack this thread.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

shaggydog said:


> Be careful what you post. Somebody might get their panties in a wad and give you a reddie. Not the OP, just a guy that must be a very sensative kind of guy.........if you know what I mean.


AWWWW. Did I huwt your wittle feewings? Awwww. 

Next time think before you type. :idea:


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*X2*



osoobsessed said:


> poop on his front porch stairs, mark that territory. :d


lololol!!!


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

one last thought on your situation...why post your insecurities in an international social network forum?...if it were me...I would not broadcast my punches...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

so, poop on his doorstep before you leave, he'll never know.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Privateer said:


> one last thought on your situation...why post your insecurities in an international social network forum?...if it were me...I would not broadcast my punches...


why not? after all, its the internet,gotta be true


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

refer to post #188...


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

just had to...


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Privateer said:


> one last thought on your situation...why post your insecurities in an international social network forum?...if it were me...I would not broadcast my punches...


I think the OP was just trying to vent and maybe get some advice. 
As most men on this board did they pounded there chest like a gorilla and said go kick his arse. But we all know thats not the right thing to do simply because then the LEO would get involved.

I cant see talking to the guy simply because dirt like that does not care what the OP will have to say.

What needs to be done is get a dozen of you Silverback's over to the OP's house. Hang out in the driveway so when Mr. Dirt does come home he will see what could happen to him. He will get the point when he sees the possie staring at him. 
Heck, ask Mr. Dirt to go have a beer with the possie and ask him if he likes to go off shore fishing, and no need to bring a pole.

Lil intimidation goes a long way.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

osoobsessed said:


> so, poop on his doorstep before you leave, he'll never know.


too passive/agressive...this situation needs a female response...one, to take the deadly force option out of the equation...and two, to restore the balance of power down at the KOA...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Privateer said:


> too passive/agressive...this situation needs a female response...one, to take the deadly force option out of the equation...and two, to restore the balance of power down at the KOA...


hhhmmm, good thought, sir....

plan B.....have said girlfriend poop on his door step with a note on top asking "how do i taste now?" :cheers:


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

I dig it! however, if she bares her backside on the rivals front porch...it may invite a whole new set of complications...post #188...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Privateer said:


> I dig it! however, if she bares her backside on the rivals front porch...it may invite a whole new set of complications...


good point............bag it and tag it, JACK! pow! :cheers:


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

osoobsessed said:


> hhhmmm, good thought, sir....
> 
> Plan b.....have said girlfriend poop on his door step with a note on top asking "how do i taste now?" :cheers:


Post winner!!!!!!


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

this situation calls for nothing less than pulling your sanitary hose out of the cummunity discharge and un-hooking the Wal-Mart garden hose off of the 2x4 supported connection...throwing your trailer leveler jacks in the living room...and moving to Eagle Point...or down town San Leon to persue a better life...


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Did ya whip his arse yet?


----------



## EZCast (Aug 11, 2005)

move life is too short your wife loves you (other wise she would of kept quiet and gone with it) don't spend time on it spend it on your wife ( lesson lernt ) otherwise there will be too many problems and aren't there to many already?


----------



## Mpace (Dec 18, 2011)

obviously your old lady already did the guy and this rouse is only to divert your attention to the matter!


----------



## WhiteStar (Aug 4, 2005)

Wait till your hooked up and leaving and chunk a condom full of ranch dressing tied in knot on the porch with a note thats says heres what your taste buds missed,,,chew on this while you rub one out tonight..loser


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

:rotfl::rotfl:


WhiteStar said:


> Wait till your hooked up and leaving and chunk a condom full of ranch dressing tied in knot on the porch with a note thats says heres what your taste buds missed,,,chew on this while you rub one out tonight..loser


this thread went wayyyyyy south :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

iridered2003 said:


> pipe, do you trust your wife?


500%!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

pipeliner345 said:


> 500%!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


then what are you worried about buddy?!:wink:


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

iridered2003 said:


> then what are you worried about buddy?!:wink:


This has nothing to do with trust,it never did, it never entered my mind. i know she aint that way. the issue is WHAT he said. are you saying you would just let someone trash your wife that way?


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Personally, you are moving, so he will be gone...No buddy, it is a crappy thing he said...There are a lot of guys out there that are crappy guys...''

He threw out a bait and your wife didn't bite..good for her and you..

Yep, I'd like to see him get "something", but ??? You sure do not want him pizzed at you...He probably can find out real easy where you are going...

I like the food ideas myself, but I'm guessing he is too wary for that??


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

OK............here is my decision. im going to wait until we move next sunday and i will pay him a visit. My cats frequent his house and shop and bushes and if i confront him he might try and poison my cats are something stupid like that. all im going to say is what he did did'nt sit well with me at all, that she did'nt deserve to be disrespected like that and i know what was said.
and im gonna tell him he is one stupid SOB to do something like this when i come home every day and i cant let you just get away with it scott free, so all the neighbors and the park owners will know what you have done.
this is my final decision and it will be conveyed to him personally.

Matt


----------



## FishOnOne (Feb 29, 2012)

Tell that SOB that your ETEC is better than his Mercury! :biggrin:


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Pipeliner you should just handle it. Do what you're going to do, but don't feel like you have to keep us updated. Take care of your family. Everything will work out fine.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Make him listen to my guitar playing. :headknock


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)




----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh for the love of god....Quit whinning....grow a pair....and stomp a mudhole in his ***....Most pathetic thread ever started by a SO CALLED MAN!!!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Oh for the love of god....Quit whinning....grow a pair....and stomp a mudhole in his ***....Most pathetic thread ever started by a SO CALLED MAN!!!!!


Tell us how you really feel...LOL! :bounce:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

call him out on the porch then use your atlatl


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

pipeliner345 said:


> This has nothing to do with trust,it never did, it never entered my mind. i know she aint that way. the issue is WHAT he said. are you saying you would just let someone trash your wife that way?


he said he wanted to taste your wife? thats not trashing her, thats saying your wifes hot. kind of like steak or hamburger


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Gary said:


> Make him listen to my guitar playing. :headknock


 And read all JQ's threads:dance:


----------



## WhiteStar (Aug 4, 2005)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Oh for the love of god....Quit whinning....grow a pair....and stomp a mudhole in his ***....Most pathetic thread ever started by a SO CALLED MAN!!!!!


Not True...the thread where grown men were discussing sandalls was winner. I dont think Ive been around men that used the term sandal's. Much less compared them. I was waiting to hear which panty hose the liked best with them...I'm homophobic..I admite it .

Atcually out there gays dont bother me...Its the ones that talk sandalls that will sneak up on ya.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

pipeliner345 said:


> OK............here is my decision. im going to wait until we move next sunday and i will pay him a visit. My cats frequent his house and shop and bushes and if i confront him he might try and poison my cats are something stupid like that. all im going to say is what he did did'nt sit well with me at all, that she did'nt deserve to be disrespected like that and i know what was said.
> and im gonna tell him he is one stupid SOB to do something like this when i come home every day and i cant let you just get away with it scott free, so all the neighbors and the park owners will know what you have done.
> this is my final decision and it will be conveyed to him personally.
> 
> Matt


So you confront him then run away.... err I mean move?


----------



## mlp1024 (Aug 9, 2011)

Still wondering why there is no pictures.


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Oh for the love of god....Quit whinning....grow a pair....and stomp a mudhole in his ***....Most pathetic thread ever started by a SO CALLED MAN!!!!!


X2


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

230 replys for nothing,lmfao


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> 230 replys for nothing,lmfao


231...(Yawn)


----------

